# Best chalk line?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> I'm getting ready to buy another chalk line, haven't used one in a long time, but now i really could use it. What is the best of the best?


Are they really any different?


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Back about 10 years ago... i broke two of them in the same month. I guess i crank the handles a bit to hard. One of them leaked pretty bad as well.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Unless you use it every day, all the time, I think any decent one will work fine. 
Stay away from the Stanley plastic ones. 

Any Irwin "Strait Line" will be good.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

There are some really cool Japanese ones on the market as well.
http://www.garrettwade.com/product....ine&zmam=91072717&zmas=1&zmac=1&zmap=25T21.03
http://www.tajimatool.com/products/inkchalk/


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

Any of the Tajima chalk lines are worlds better than anything else out there. After you use one of them you'll wonder why anyone would bother with the other crap out there.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

just looked at Amazon... and the Tajima looks like the way to go. Wonder if i can find it at any of the local stores?


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got a Stanley fat max that has served me well. I don't use it a ton, but it's held up for years.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

Irwin ones are good

In my experience Stanley ones give a faint line, and take longer to wind in.


----------



## fjl810 (Jul 20, 2011)

I added a Tajima to my amazon cart yesterday.


----------

